# Looking For A Logan 9b Headstock Triple V Pulley With 36t Gear



## graybus (Mar 4, 2016)

Trying to restore an old 9B for a friend.  It needs the triple V pulley with the integrated 36 tooth gear in the headstock.  Anyone have one?  Please contact me directly.    mikejanf  at  juno   dot  com   Thanks!  Mike


----------



## stonehands (Mar 5, 2016)

Mike, I checked this morning, the one I have is a LA-709 headstock. It has 2 pulley grooves with a 30T spindle gear and a 72T back gear. It measures out to be a 10". It was worth a look, this ones in really nice shape. Good luck with your search.--David


----------



## graybus (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks for looking.  It's guys like you who enable the rest of us to "resurrect" the dead lathes we come across.  Thanks again.


----------

